# Connected tonight!



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Started getting ready to unstrap my harness after a few hours in a stand. Saw a 4pt and afew big bodied doe. Around sunset the 4 walked 20 yards out.....choked and shot in the brisket snapped my arrow clean in half :/ almost got my first deer but it was worth it. Learned alot today!


=BASS


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

... You might have gotten enough penetration. I'd go back out in the morning to double check. These things do happen though it is bow hunting after all.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

basshunter125 said:


> Started getting ready to unstrap my harness after a few hours in a stand. Saw a 4pt and afew big bodied doe. Around sunset the 4 walked 20 yards out.....choked and shot in the brisket snapped my arrow clean in half :/ almost got my first deer but it was worth it. Learned alot today!
> 
> 
> =BASS


It was worth it ? Really ? 
I'm guessing that the deer with the hole in his chest might disagree.

You didn't connect, not even close. You wounded a deer and seem proud of the fact that you even hit it with no remorse for the suffering that it's now going thru.

No, it was in no way " worth it "


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> It was worth it ? Really ?
> I'm guessing that the deer with the hole in his chest might disagree.
> 
> You didn't connect, not even close. You wounded a deer and seem proud of the fact that you even hit it with no remorse for the suffering that it's now going thru.
> ...


F-in right. 

Did you bother to track your deer? Or did he "almost" fall in sight. 

Son, if you are gonna bowhunt, there is no such thing as almost. If you hit it, your ass better still be looking for it. Get off the computer and grab a flashlight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Thunderhead and UNREEL said it all... 

Reading your post you didn't mention tracking the deer....so assuming you didn't track the deer...Find someone who is experienced with tracking deer and ask them if they would help you track your first deer. Explain the situation of EXACTLY what happened, take them to the spot, learn from them, and finally search like you're trying to find a million dollars - because if you do in fact find the deer, that's what it's going to feel like.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Bass....I am assuming you do not realize how offensive and inappropriate your comments sounded. That was not your intent.....correct? 

Where are you located? I am sure you could get some help tracking if you ask. It may be a situation where a skilled dog handler who has trained a dog to blood track (it does not need to be visible....microscopic drops are enough) will be most helpful. Good luck. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

We tracked for 3 hours it lived. You act like you've never made a bad shot. My bad quit freaking out i had deer in front of me im doing something right. Everybody makes bad shots i made one today but im proud that i was able to grunt the deer and actually get a shot without spooking him. If your offended then oh well im not a people pleaser. Im happy that i almost got a deer. 


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> ... You might have gotten enough penetration. I'd go back out in the morning to double check. These things do happen though it is bow hunting after all.


Thank you. And after enough searching we found the rest of the arrow it went through the brisket i torqued my bow which threw my shot off. Everybody on here jumped on me so quickly gotta love this forum.


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

UNREEL said:


> F-in right.
> 
> Did you bother to track your deer? Or did he "almost" fall in sight.
> 
> ...


Deer shot at 6:40pm.....tracked till 11pm. -insert smart alek comment here-


=BASS


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Keep in mind we all hear stories of people that shoot deer and think they got a bad shot and don't put forth the effort to track it down.

Your post kinda came off that way.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Deer shot at 6:40pm.....tracked till 11pm. -insert smart alek comment here-
> 
> 
> =BASS


You didn't say that.


Insert inexperience and lack of respect here-

Hopefully both will improve. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

UNREEL said:


> You didn't say that.
> 
> 
> Insert inexperience and lack of respect here-
> ...


Inexperience? My bad sorry i wont be your age for 20-30 more years...sorry i havent had 40 years of "experience" yea thats my fault. I have no respect for anyone Who comes out with the " your an idiot" or related remarks....reality check your arguing with a 16 y/o. Sorry im not the amazing genius hunters you guys are thats my fault it seems.


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

UNREEL said:


> You didn't say that.
> 
> 
> Insert inexperience and lack of respect here-
> ...


Do you really believe i would shot at my possible first deer and not even go look for it? I scanned every inch of that field. There are more boot prints than deer tracks now!


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

=bass


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey man, no one is perfect. But when you say you "connected tonight" and dont have the deer hanging, then you didnt "connect". How were you still tracking at 11pm if your OP was at 1043? I shot one earlier this season, had great blood to start, but never found him. Looked for 2 days, even though I knew the yotes would have him or would be spoiled by then. But I wanted peace of mind, I was sick to my stomach, and the only cure was to keep looking. You really need to use your head a little more when you post, sounded to me like you have no respect for the animal.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

panfishking said:


> Hey man, no one is perfect. But when you say you "connected tonight" and dont have the deer hanging, then you didnt "connect". How were you still tracking at 11pm if your OP was at 1043? I shot one earlier this season, had great blood to start, but never found him. Looked for 2 days, even though I knew the yotes would have him or would be spoiled by then. But I wanted peace of mind, I was sick to my stomach, and the only cure was to keep looking. You really need to use your head a little more when you post, sounded to me like you have no respect for the animal.


1) my bad for the wrong definition
2) ohub campfire mobile (posted while waiting for more flashlights
3)i searched every part of the woods because i was sick to my stomach because i thought somewhere some bucks running with 20" of carbon trapped behind his shoulder but was relieved when the rest of my arrow was found with blood and traits similar to a brisket hit....im happy that it isnt as bad as it could have been. Im proud to have been able to call in and stop a buck on my own without someone helping me. I was in a hurry to post and didnt have time to revise and edit to make sure my post was up to par with everyones standards so no one gets offended. Yet the ones who are offended wasted no time to think twice about how i feel and quickly labled me as irresponiable and stupid. To them i say -fill in the blank-


=BASS


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

You should read your original post and then ask yourself how it sounds. 

Glad you enjoy hunting. Hopefully you (in the future) will understand that wounding a deer is nothing to be happy about. It does happen to all hunters eventually....on the other hand....your post came across as being indifferent to the fact you wounded a deer. 

I was actually considering offering my time and the services of my dog to help you.....but your subsequent responses have made me reconsider. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

panfishking said:


> sounded to me like you have no respect for the animal.


Exactly. Had nothing to do with respecting me, I really don't care about that. Its about the deer you stuck. We all make bad shots. If you get a good nights sleep after this, may want to pursue bass fishing a little more. 

I smell a lock by sunrise....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

7Wings said:


> You should read your original post and then ask yourself how it sounds.
> 
> Glad you enjoy hunting. Hopefully you (in the future) will understand that wounding a deer is nothing to be happy about. It does happen to all hunters eventually....on the other hand....your post came across as being indifferent to the fact you wounded a deer.
> 
> ...


I replayed that shot over and over again in my head. It was to far forward. I tracked for 3 hours and he did have dogs out just no blood trail. Got blood on the arrow but didnt hit and arteries or vessels it seems so now i feel a little better.


=BASS


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

basshunter125 said:


> I replayed that shot over and over again in my head. It was to far forward. I tracked for 3 hours and he did have dogs out just no blood trail. Got blood on the arrow but didnt hit and arteries or vessels it seems so now i feel a little better.
> 
> 
> =BASS


Make us all feel better and have more respect next time. This is a living creature, and if you did happen to hit him in the chest, he may live (hopefully he does). But there is always the chance he could bleed out. I'm by no means a "perfect hunter", but I have the utmost respect for the animal. If you really care about what happened, get back out there at first light, much easier to see in daylight rather than with a light.


----------

